# 1990 Nissan Maxima Eletrical/Battery Problems



## cbw6852 (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a 1990 nissan maxima standard. The battery light has been on for a while but it has not had any problem starting or with the lights when the car is off, so i think the battery is fine. However, today while i was driving the car just stalled, when i would press the accelorator nothing would happen and it would feel like it wanted to die. Once it died I could not long start it, it would try and turn over but would make a clicking noise, i think jump started it it died again with the same charactoristics. Also the emergency brake light comes on once and a while when it is not on. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

you need a new alternator.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

if it's only the battery light on, then it's probably not the alternator
if both the battery and the brake light come on then it is the alternator


----------

